# 55 gal



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

First off i would like to say hello to everyone here. This is my first time posting.
I have been researching aquarium plants for some time now. I work at an LFS in houston. Mike Senski (owner of ADG) is a close family friend of ours. He carries the ADA products and said he could provide them to me at a good price. I think I am going to take him up on that offer some time soon and start a planted tank. I would like to keep it simple looking. A nice piece of driftwood with some java moss and anubias nana. Some taller background plants and a real nice carpet. I have been hearing about glosso, hair grass etc for carpets. Could someone fill me in on wich is the easiest to maintain. Iam planning on getting a 55 gallon and aim for about 2 and half to 3 WPG, with Co2. I like the way hair grass looks but if glosso is easier i would probably go for that. Also can somebody fill me in on filtration i should use? I was planning on using an Eheim classic with spray bar. Should i use something like a power head or get rid of the spray bar? I have alot more to ask but i should probably break into diffrent threads. Thank you very much!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to APC.

I don't have a lot of luck with carpet plants, but there is lots of good info in the boards plant finder. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php

It would be hard to go wrong with the Eheim classic for your tank. I've never used a powerhead with them, but maybe others have reason to do so.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I haven't tried hairgrass but I've found glosso to be fairly easy.


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

H, Kungpao.....
We have established a club in Houston called NASH - Nature Aquarium Society of Houston. We meet every 2nd Sat of the month mostly at the
ADG Gallery. You can PM me or look in our site here under "clubs" for more info.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC  

I tried both Glosso and Dwarf Hairgrass and found that DH is the easier of the two to grow, that is my personal experience however. 

I don't see any reason that you would need a powerhead. I think the spraybar should give you plenty of flow, if that is what your concerned with.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

It think dwarf hairgrass would suit you better than Glosso. Glosso needs fairly strong lights in order for you to achieve a proper carpet. It tends to grow upwards like a stem plant if its lighting requirements are not met. You could also look into Echinodorus Tenellus if you want a fairly easy, fast growing foreground plant.


----------

